# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Focus Level Theory - WILDing in Seconds at Daytime

## MasterMind

Focus Level Theory - WILDing in Seconds at Daytime

*Foreword:*

The primary goal of this tutorial is not to make you WILD. But rather to help you understand how WILDing works.

So this is not a WILD technique, but more of a WILD theory.

This is going to be the summary of what I have learned and experienced in my latest year of practise. 

I will begin by saying that I am not the inventor or whatever, of what I am going to explain now, I am simply just sharing the message of the great men who have connected the dots before me. Those of you who have read my Dream Journal knows that I am simply walking in the footsteps of these people's experiences and verifying my experiences with their theory. I will mention a few of them here.
I am not out for credit, in fact I am writing this guide mainly for my own sake because I want to sort out all the things I have learned and experienced. But hopefully this will inspire and help someone else out there. 

And sorry for the catchy title, it needs to be eye-catching in order to attract people, however what I am going to talk about will eventually make you be able to WILD at anytime, and even make you live two lives simultaneously.

But the main idea of this tutorial is just to get rid of some common WILDing problems.

*Introduction:*

We have all done it, decided that we wanted full control of the induction and started to read about WILD, only to lay in our beds in frustration and either nothing seem to happen when we relax or we click out and wake up the next morning discouraged.
And when we finally manage to experience some crazy sensation like a vibration or hearing noises, all we can do is wait...
It doesn't seem like WILD lets you be in control at all...

There are ways to by pass the waiting and the relaxation, like by DEILDing for example. However even though this is a great way to get some short perhaps 5-20 minutes lucid dreams that are kind of hazy, you are still relaying on something else. 

I am not mocking DEILDERs, WBTBers, DILDers etc. I have practised that on my own for a long time and had several great experiences with those inductions. All I am saying is that I want to be completely reliance free and just be able to lucid dream right here and right now!

Impossible! You might say... Well I have always been a fan of proving the impossible all my life, in fact that is one big reason to why I started with lucid dreaming in the first place. So my point is that curiosity will take you far, and that everything was impossible until someone did it!

This guide is not written to prove anything, it's written to give the people who are currious the oppurtunity to find their truth.

*Redefining the WILD:*

The first thing that needs to be done is to challenge your current belief of what dreaming is. Stay with me it will be worth it.
I guess that you right now think about dreaming as something that occurs in the night. This is a big misstake, although I don't blame you, we are socially conditioned to associate the word dream with night. This association with night also creates another belief trap and that is the idea that sleep is a necessary component for dreams. So for now let's just call a dream, a non-physical experience.

Let's use my favourite movie as an example for what an non-physical experience is. The Matrix!
What is Neo experiencing? DATA and INFORMATION sent by a computer that is experienced through his consciousness.
And data and information is exactly what everything really is. Kind of dull way to view reality I know, but if you think about it, it's true.
But does Neo need to sleep first in order to enter the matrix? And can he only connect to the matrix in the night?
Of course not! All he need to do is to connect his consciousness to the data stream.

This is exactly how transitioning to a dream works! 

Why is this relevant you might wonder. Well if the focus of where the consciousness or awareness is, is the only important factor for transition between different realities, well then we can also let go of some common WILDing problems:

REM, WBTB timing, dream cycles, relaxation, swallowing, itching, disturbing sounds and the list goes on.

So with this in mind, how should a WILD induction be defined?

"An awareness shift it's focus from the physical world to the non-physical world."

Forget about sleep, forget about WBTB, forget about dream cycles - welll not entirely and I will tell you why later on, but forget about those factors as necessities for transition. 

*Physics*

If you don't know who Robert Monroe or who Frank Kepple are, in short they are people who have mapped out a big chunk of the different levels of consciousness. In other words they are explorers of the non-physical world who have done more than enough to give us a big understanding of how it all fits together.

As you might have noticed by now, the theory is starting to challenge your belief more and more.

That is why I am going to make an attempt of opening your mind with some Western Minded Quantum Physics.

I am not saying that what I am describing below is true, this is just theory. I am only sharing this to open your mind up for the possibility and if it is true well then we can benefit heavily from it:

A very intereresting conclusion that quantum physics is coming to now is that you can view the world as either particles, or waveforms. When your consciousness meassure or are aware of the waveforms, they follow the rules of physics from the physical world you are currently in and are percieved and behave like particles. However when you are not aware of them, they behave like waveforms.

Einstein once asked: "Is the moon really there when no one is watching?" and well according to this "No it doesn't even exist for you when you aren't aware of it!". And this is the theory of a virtual reality. Our reality is generated with our consciousness just like a videogame is generated by a computer, well simulated might be a better word. 

This is interesting because that means that where your focus of awareness is, is your real time reality.

Monroe converted an extreme skeptic physics that agreed to work with him in exchange for his teachings. 

So if you want more physics, make a youtube search for Thomas Campbell and watch some of his workshops. He is also a former NASA employe, this is not an authority argument trick, it's just to show that this a man is rational, logical, pragmatic and western minded thinker. So this idea of an non-physical reality isn't so far out there after all.

*Focus Levels:*

Monroe's mapped out non-physical reality is of great value to us, because we can use it to get an better understanding of how it works and verify it by experience.

The first Focus is very simple, it's called Focus 1 or Condition 1 and it is just the term for our physical reality the one reality we are aware of and experience every day.

Then there is one called Focus 10, also known as the Mind Awake Body Asleep. However there is one belief trap that I want to erase from this term. This isn't a state where you are unable to move your body or some kind of sleep paralysis or body paralysation that people often associate this state with. Because the only thing required for a transition is to move your focus of awareness remember.
So the Focus 10 or Mind Awake Body Asleep simply means that you are not focusing on the body and therefore aren't aware of the body.

Frank Kepple described it like this:

"Focus 10 is basically the same mental state as when a person is completely absorbed when watching a movie, for instance; where their attention has been captivated to the extent they are neither aware of the room they are in, nor the chair upon which they sit.

Only difference being, your attention is captivated by the imagery you are perceiving in your mind's eye. And, at the point of being internally absorbed, this is Focus 10."

So you see you can't be aware of your physical body while you are in Focus 10, because then you are by definition no longer in Focus 10!

You understand if you replace the word movie with "visualizing" and room and chair with "physical body" in Kepple's analogy.

Therefore it is completely contradicting to try to feel if your body is relaxed or try to feel if one is in Focus 10.

Because the body is "asleep" when you no longer are aware of it. To try to feel that would be just as contra-productive as trying to see if your mind is silenced while meditating. "Am I not thinking? Is my mind quiet?". 

Then there is Focus 12 and this is when your awareness is fully moved into the non-physical reality. 

*Focus Your Awareness on the Non-Physical:*

There will be no step 1. Sleep 6 hours step 2. WBTB talk here. Because by now you understand that all that is not necessary.
All that is needed is to focus your awareness of where you want to be and you will be there. And when you can do this at will, you will be able to WILD in seconds, well rather in a blink. Well... Actually it is even possible to exist in both non-physical focus and physical reality focus at the same time. But that takes 20-30 years of practise. If you are interested in more information about that kind of advanced focusing, check out Robert Monroe, Thomas Campbelle and Frank Kepple.

That is the hiearchy of mastery of western minded thinker OBE/ Lucid dreaming pracctioners in my opinion.

And then there is you and me, their disciples. 

Anyway since we haven't 20-30 years of experience and can't find the focus in seconds, we need some kind of starting point.

And HERE is where the WILD tutorials of Dreamviews have their role!

The fact that dreams (non-physical focus experiences) occur naturally in the night while we relax, is an indicator that the focus of awareness is natural and automatic in the night, for whatever reason. So the easiest way to practise focusing and experience how it feels to move your awareness, is in the night with the help of WBTB, relaxation and timing with dream cycles etc. But remember that these aren't necessary in order to WILD, they just set your mind in a state where it is easier to focus on the non-physical. 

You might wonder how to focus the awareness on the non-physical, well think about a non-physical thing. 
If you can't come up with anything it's very ironic, because a thought is a non-physical thing.

Imagine yourself walking in your kitchen and grabbing an apple, if you have your eyes open you are probably having 10 % of your awareness in the non-physical visualization. If you close your eyes it maybe goues up to 30 %. 

However if you continue to focus and zone in on it you will MOVE your AWARENESS more and more within and at first you will notice that you forgot about you are less focused on the physical body and you are getting 70 % more aware of the visualization and almost forget about your physical body, if you "wake up" from this state you will realize that you were just in Focus 10.
With more practise you are able to continue to move around in the non-physical visualization of yours and suddenly you notice that it feels real, and you can really see, feel, hear, perhaps even smell and taste the imagined scenario.The first times you get so shocked, and think of your physical body again and are back in Focus 1 staring at the black canvas of our eyelids. This is when you realize that you just were in Focus 12. 

*Summary:*

This was a long wall of text only to arrive at square one again. However now you will no longer have to worry about anything that has to do with your physical body, like being relaxed enough because you know the source of the problem, your focus of awareness is on the physical body.

Don't forget to read my Dream Journal where I share my experiences of the non-physical reality.  :wink2: 
Sweet non-physical experiences!  ::dreaming::

----------


## gab

Thanks, MasterMind, great article.

After almost 2 years of practicing WILD I am noticing the same thing, that transfering your focus outside of the physical body is crucial. And I'm pleased, that this realization is making WILDing easier for me.

But at the same time I have to say, that I would not have gotten to this point, have I not learned and started out by reading tutorials, doing WBTB and making sure I'm near REM. And it was a learning experience (it still is) full of success. Because even if I didn't transition into LD, every try and every transition is a success for me, because that's how I learned. 

And I still use WBTB in form of a morning nap, do mantras and RC to help me set intent and realize the point when my awareness have moved from physical to non-physical. And I read every tutorial and everything else I get my hands on to keep motivated and amazed.

Congrats on your great journey and evolution, MasterMind! happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## MasterMind

Thanks gab happy dreams to you too!  :smiley:

----------


## Brent1938

So, my mind was just blown to pieces. I gotta try this method!!

----------


## MasterMind

I am glad that you liked it Brent1938!

The best thing with this is that even though the theory of it all sounds very advanced the actual doing of it is very simple.

I accidently experienced this for a millisecond when I daydreamed in the sun one day, however at that time I didn't really bothered with putting any attention to it.

But then later on when I read about Monroe, Campbelle and Kepple and tried it out once more and had a better understanding of what I was doing, I experienced it for seconds! I got snapped back to physical reality instantly, although this was the exact same feeling as I feel when I fail a DEILD entry, but this was during the day or on my bedtime.

That's when I got hooked!  ::D:

----------


## blahaha

Dude, quantum mechanics blows my mind!

I'm not going to lie, I pretty much skimmed over this to get the basic idea of what you're trying to convey, but you're totally right about how shifting awareness away from the physical world is the key to successfully WILDing. For me, WILDing and daydreaming involve very similar states of mind and simply exploring that daydreaming state during the day improves my WILD success rate later on, which I think is similar to what you're saying here. It's a bit more complex than that, but yeah. Good ideas here.  :Cheeky: 

Quantum mechanics! Weird!

----------


## splodeymissile

Huh, turns out I've been doing this accidentally. Thanks for the info.

----------


## bro

Spectacular. You break this down very well. I think deep down many of us know what you say is truth, but a small peice of our nagging minds say "No no, it has to be more complicated". You've given me newfound encouragement and faith in our abilities.

----------


## MoltenMurw

Wow, I also have been doing exactly what I'm not supposed to...
I feel I have come very close before, multiple times, and I sleep so SO quickly, I'm just always 100% focused on my body, and I won't let go, evently I just clonk out and fall asleep lol because I just don't give up..
I thought I was MEANT to cling onto my physical self for dear life, oh how wrong I was, this is life changing MasterMind, thank you so much, I'll try this in a few hours during my nap, then tonight and everynight after!

----------


## Infinityjester

I'm a follower mastermind, this is some really good stuff.  Its giving me fuel for getting there.

----------


## Lion

I was skimming this when I suddenly knew this was something I had to read fully. And I do believe that it was worth it! You explain a complex theory in such simplicity to understand that I was kind of blown away how well this was written, and I automatically agreed with what you was saying, your analogies really brought it all together. A like to you sir, and I will be reading your blog often from now on to see your progress in this theory!  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

Thanks Lion! I am glad you thought it was well-written and simple to understand because to me it's just me speaking up my gibberish mind.  ::content:: 

I am kind of balancing two hobbies right now by practising lucid dreaming some nights and my other hobby of pickup other nights.

So I have been kind of inactive in sharing my experiences since I wake up so late after a night out. But I have realized that this is not a sustainable lifestyle so to both make you and my body and mind happy I will put my lucid dreaming practise first. So I will start sharing my experiences again soon!  :wink2:

----------


## Bobblehat

What's your other hobby?

----------


## MasterMind

I thought it would be obvious because of my strange analogies. But it's picking up girls.  :smiley: 

And even though that might not seem like a buddha, wise, enlightenment kind of thing. I assure you this is an activity that challenges your ego to the extreme. :S

----------


## BlairBros

This is _very_ Interesting stuff indeed. I think I have experienced things similar to focus 10 before, but I will definitely now try this deliberately. Good work MasterMind!

----------

